# [SOLVED] AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: &quot;PHLASHNT.SYS NOT F



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

*[SOLVED] AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: &quot;PHLASHNT.SYS NOT F*

Hi, i recently upgraded my HD on My Acer Travelm 8215WLMi notebook, reinstalled XP SP3 and all drivers...
been having some lock ups in some games so im still in process of finding the latest drivers for some of the hardware, cause most acer drivers are outdated and cause some problems...

Right now,
Ive been stuck for days trying to update the BIOS using the utility and files provided by the manufacturer(Acer)
*Winphlash.exe ver 1.3 build 46 *and bios file *ZC1_3522.WPH* bios file

there´s also an *DOS version of phlash.exe* provided by acer_( funny thing is theres no DOS bIOS file )_
ive googled around and found manny bad posts of people who tryed to flash the .wph file in DOS mode, so have not tryed it yet!

i tryed both as normal user that has administrator creds and as administrator in safe mode

i get an error that says that the programa_( Winphlash.exe )_ cant find the file_( C:\ProgramFiles\PhoenixTechnologies\Wiphlash\phlashnt.sys )_ or i dont have administrator account..bla bla...

The file is there cause i checked the path

so im in the dark now and i need some light...
i also ive read somewhere here in the forums about checking _ControlPanel--AdministrativeTools--LocalSecurityPolicy_ for administrator rights, running sfc /scannow, disabling UAC in msconfig... but couldnt understand quite what i was doing

so im here asking for help...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

moved you to laptops


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

download the BIOS file again. there is always a readme file with the download, please check that too for any 'special' instructions.

btw, have you checked ACER if this BIOS upgrade is just optional or really necessary?


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

i think its kinda necessary, from what i read outthere my locks ups are caused because of acer realtek drivers... i already updated them, but in realteks website its says, to get the most changes out of it i must update the BIOS...
and also ive been experiencing really weird heating problems... im currently at 1.3GhZ, but anything equal or above 1.5ghz the temp readings jump to 75ºC, 2.0ghzits 80ºC guaranteed....

so ima kinda hoping a bios update and all the rest i need to update(chipset etc) will fix some of my problems...

im kinda really disapointed with ACER, for the most expensive travelmate series they have... this laptop has alot of issues... i didnt buy this laptop to walk around in 1.0ghz dressings, at least 1.8 would be acceptable

yeah but right now i wanna install the damn BIOS, mine is kinda old, compared to this one...


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

ok i managed to get the program to run as administrator(looked somewhere that its not compatible with safe mode) 

but guess what, after running msconfig and making sure that all unecessary services are turned off and running winphlash, runs everything fine untill its says:

"flashing BIOS" and then i get a BSOD, voilá, restart...

Also Winphlash has advanced options, but i left most at DEFAULT, dont know what to PICK or UNPICK there,
the acer package comes with 2 *.doc files explaining how to use the DOS mode and windows mode

so answering ur question about the bios version, mine is 3516, this one 3522, there are 4 versions between them and 5 behind mine...

wow so manny bios versions...guess this acer has alot of issues...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

If you get BSOD when flashing the BIOS in Windows, do the DOS mode.


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

yeah? can i flash an *.WPH in DOS mode... ive read somewhere thats its dangerous( then i have to recover the original BIOS )

are you sure?

acer package doesnt have a DOS file in it...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

I find it safer in DOS. As for Windows, BSOD is already common flashing the BIOS or not :grin: But then again it is up to you. Please post the URL of ACER BIOS download site


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

hahaha been checking the previous versions readmes, since 3522 is so poor....doesnt even have release notes

lol look what i find in 3521 release notes, "reduce VGA TEMP 20ºC"
i really need this update


Now at least im sure its BIOS thats causing all this heating issues and maybe the lockups also

ok im gonna try flashing this in DOS MODE...( crossing figers )


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

hmmm may be just what you need. :grin: about the overheating, have you also tried cleaning the vents/heatsink? i know it is stating the obvious but cleaning the vents really helps.


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

maybe it cant go straight from 3516 to 3522... have to get one by one ill try that...

look... the website is this one
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/tm_8210.html


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*



nelson silva said:


> maybe it cant go straight from 3516 to 3522... have to get one by one ill try that... -- AFAIK you can jump from 3516 to 3521
> 
> look... the website is this one
> http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/tm_8210.html


If you run it in DOS mode may be you need to boot from the floppy drive. Your boot floppy should contain the Phlash16.exe and the ZC1_3520.wph. Then from the instructions that came with the BIOS update, you need to run this command at C: prompt *Phlash16.exe ZC1_3520.wph /mode=3 /x /s*


----------



## nelson silva (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

yupiiii... 

problem solved!!! 
I had to flash each BIOS, one by one, from 3517 all the way to 3522 in DOS mode, used a Caldera-DOS Startup and USB drive

didnt do this before cause ive read somewhere that u couldnt flash *.WPH file in DOS MODE rendering our BIOS useless

Thanks for the support...

from the looks of it everything looks stable, im running full 2GHZ at 59ºC idle, 
Gonna start a game( COH ) now to see how it handles... gonna play at 1.5ghZ and slowly increase to 2.0GHZ to see how it handles...

i use NHC(Notebook Hardware Control) to change the CPU multiplyers

also i would like to mention that ATI drivers start 2 atievxxx instances... you should kill one of them...it also causes overheating problems... and dont install CCC, only ATI driver and ATI Tray Tools... i hate resource hogs

well thats it... thanks TriggerFinger


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: "PHLASHNT.SYS NOT FOUND.*

There you go... GOOD JOB!

Thanks for the rich information about the ATi drivers too.


----------



## undome (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] AcerTravelMate 8215WLMi BIOS Winphlash 3522.WPH - Error: &quot;PHLASHNT.SYS N*

Alternative method that I just used, download bios 3521 and bios 3522.
Instead of using software from the latter, which crashes windows, I used the software from 3521 and choose the bios upgrade for 3522.

Worked like a charm in WinXP


----------

